

C++ Bugs Library - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.viva64.com/en/examples/

======
duked
Do you have any insight on how "good" that tool is.

I checked their scientific work page and couldn't find any international
conference only published some work in 3rd tier conferences. Ideally I'd like
them to do some comparison with KLEE which is the academia standard for static
analysis (from stanford).

